# 2020.07.11 & 12 - Trovoada no Jarmelo (Guarda)



## windchill (12 Jul 2020 às 17:13)

Amigos,

Ontem (dia 11) desloquei-me da margem sul do Tejo até à zona da Guarda, mais concretamente ao VG do Jarmelo, numa pura saída de stormchasing, que se veio a revelar épica. Foram perto de 720km (ida e volta), coroados por várias trovoadas que se foram sucedendo desde o fim da tarde até meio da madrugada. Confesso que foi tudo demasiado violento para meu gosto, isto claro está; na perspectiva de alguém que quer ter as mínimas condições para capturar raios em segurança, seja em foto, seja em video. O vento soprou com imensa força (com as rajadas alguns dos meus acessórios de apoio literalmente voaram, sem qualquer hipótese de os reaver...), a chuva foi muito forte, por vezes de granizo, e do carro até ao Vértice Geodésico ainda são uns 300m a pé, sempre a subir por entre rochas e uma escadaria meio dissimulada no meio da total escuridão.
Ainda assim, apesar das condições severas, consegui a muito custo registar algumas fotos, que agora tenho todo o gosto de partilhar com vocês. Também fiz bastantes vídeos com as minhas 2 Gopro's e com o meu Samsung S7 (que mais uma vez voou agarrado ao tripé), mas esses registos só os irei verificar calmamente nas próximas semanas.
Na verdade, quem me conhece aqui no fórum, sabe que a minha prioridade são os registos fotográficos, e esses sim, são verdadeiramente as minhas pérolas e também testemunhos irrefutáveis e indeléveis desta paixão que trago comigo desde pequenino. ️

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyUck]
	

2020.07.11 - 212458 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkvX6e]
	

2020.07.11 - 215223 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA6ee]
	

2020.07.11 - 215436 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyU68]
	

2020.07.11 - 221220 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkvWZC]
	

2020.07.11 - 221339 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyU2F]
	

2020.07.11 - 224020 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkvWVp]
	

2020.07.11 - 224124 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA66d]
	

2020.07.11 - 232240 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (12 Jul 2020 às 17:15)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA63s]
	

2020.07.11 - 232454 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTVo]
	

2020.07.11 - 232913 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkvWMZ]
	

2020.07.12 - 000151 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTPr]
	

2020.07.12 - 004919 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTNe]
	

2020.07.12 - 005218 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA5RF]
	

2020.07.12 - 005423 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTJG]
	

2020.07.12 - 010028 (NIKON D7200) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA5Ne]
	

2020.07.12 - 011350 (NIKON D7200) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (12 Jul 2020 às 17:18)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA5Lf]
	

2020.07.12 - 011808 (NIKON D7200) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkvWy7]
	

2020.07.12 - 012113 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTAv]
	

2020.07.12 - 012258 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA5Dw]
	

2020.07.12 - 014917 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkvWqm]
	

2020.07.12 - 015506 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTtM]
	

2020.07.12 - 015654 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA5wH]
	

2020.07.12 - 015913 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTn4]
	

2020.07.12 - 020953 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkyTj8]
	

2020.07.12 - 021416 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jkA5nu]
	

2020.07.12 - 021921 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Espero que gostem


----------



## Tonton (12 Jul 2020 às 17:40)

Como sempre, estão fabulosas!! 

Mas, realmente, nota-se imensa electricidade à solta, deve ter sido meio assustador, como disseste...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2020 às 17:47)

Excelente, grandes registos como sempre!  Nota-se perfeitamente como a trovoada foi seca em alguns dos locais fotografados, a precipitação nem chegava ao chão, ficando apenas a virga no alto.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2020 às 17:48)

Absolutamente épicos registos! E a viagem certamente até merecia uma reportagem a acompanhar o fotógrafo! Fazes isto sempre a solo? Trabalho fantástico, sem dúvida, parabéns!
Permite-me ilustrar com uma foto, que não é da minha autoria, o local destas fotos. É mesmo algo arriscado ir a um sítio destes numa situação de trovoada, mas a tua experiência de observação deve minimizar esse perigo.
https://whotrips.files.wordpress.com/2020/02/site_jarmelo_geodesico_3573.jpg?w=860


----------



## windchill (12 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

Obrigado a todos


----------



## André Correia (13 Jul 2020 às 11:50)

Apesar de ser amador, amo meteorologia e epero em breve poder fazer dela a mina vida.
pelas 21h uma celula começou a formar-se em Lever, Vila Nova e Gaia. Infelizmente o sol não durou muito e o timelapse ficou escuro. No entanto quando as descargas começaram, deram show.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2020 às 14:06)

windchill disse:


> 2020.07.11 - 232913 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2020.07.12 - 000151 (NIKON D500) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


Encontraste uma bruxa...



windchill disse:


> 2020.07.12 - 010028 (NIKON D7200) [Jarmelo] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


E um T-Rex! 

Fantásticos registos, como sempre!


----------



## windchill (22 Jul 2020 às 19:42)

A mesma trovoada, mas agora em vídeo


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2020 às 19:29)

windchill disse:


> A mesma trovoada, mas agora em vídeo



Espectacular! 
Filmaste a 120 frames?
Realização e montagem excelentes!


----------



## windchill (23 Jul 2020 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular!
> Filmaste a 120 frames?
> Realização e montagem excelentes!


Alguns a 120fps com redução de 20% e outros a 60fps reduzido a 35%


----------

